# Galaxy Nexus (Sprint) Won't Boot



## mrkniceguy (Jul 6, 2012)

I could really use some help. Quick story, I was at a wedding today and I pulled my phone out of my pocket only to see the Google logo (I'm unlocked). I thought that was odd, but figured maybe it was a random reboot. Happens, right? But it never actually rebooted. I left it on that screen for maybe half an hour. Then I pulled the batter thinking my latest ROM was acting up so I would just flash back to my last nandroid. Only after pressing Vol+;Vol-;Power I got... _nothing_. Blank screen. Later, I could see that the LCD was actually powered up (I could see a faint light) on the Fastboot screen but nothing was actually showing. I could, however, use Vol-;Power and see the Odin Mode screen. But if I choose "Start" I go back to the Google logo and then it never boots. Crazy! I pulled the battery and just stuffed it back in my pocket until I could get home and try out ADB.

So I got home, plugged it in and booted it up. No matter what mode I try it won't show up in ADB. I tried the Google screen, I tried the blank screen after the vol+-power and tried the Oden Mode that I could see. None of them will let me use Fastboot or any ADB commands.

I've been searching for over an hour now and haven't found a solution. So, I'm asking now. I'm not a super-user but I'm no n00b for sure. I just don't know what to do now. I can't flash a factory image because I can't get the device to show up in ADB and fastboot. What could I be missing?

Thanks for reading my story.I hope it gives you enough info for ideas on how to help. Some final info:

Model: Toroplus rooted and unlocked
ROM: Last CM Nightly (11/16/12)
Recovery: ClockworkMod 6.0.1.5
I'm seeing three screens. Google, What I think is supposed to be Fastboot and the Odin Mode. Not 100% sure on the terms there, sorry.


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

You aren't able to restore from odin?

Edit: here is a link to the Odin files for toroplus. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=25323328

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You can't get into recovery? Do power and vol +/- and if it looks like the screen is on do vol down twice and then power to see if recovery comes up.


----------



## mrkniceguy (Jul 6, 2012)

Arg! Sorry, I didn't get any notifications that there had been replies to this thread. Yes, I did find the Odin info, thanks calripkenturner. Tried that Barf and a no go. I couldn't access recovery at all. Took it in and got it replaced. Apparently the bootloader partition was totally shot.

Thanks for the help. Problem solved (through replacement).


----------



## lilmansplace (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in this exact boat. Normally with samsung phones there is a pit file to help re-partition the device via Odin. I've been searching everywhere for a toroplus.pit file that could help fix my phone. I can't get into fastboot or recovery only odin. Each stock odin file I try fails at the radio-cdma.img and wont flash. I've tried the SimpleDownloaderTools from sprint for the phones and they fail as well. please oh rootz wiki elite and gods throw a suggestion to me as to what else to try. Pretty desperate to get this phone back on it's feet.


----------



## comk4ver (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm sorry what's toro+?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

comk4ver said:


> I'm sorry what's toro+?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sprint's Galaxy Nexus


----------

